# Smelly lard soap



## Sonya is soaping (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi all I've just made my first batch of soap and incorporated lard into the recipe.
It's been curing 72hrs and I've noticed it still smells like fatty bacon. Yuck.
I'm wondering will this ever go away or should I just throw it out now? Because of ghe smell it's really put me off of using lard in soap now


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 20, 2018)

Was this an unscented soap? I know some people have reported they can still smell the lard in their finished product, although I believe it dissipates with time. I use 55% or greater lard in some of my recipes and I don't get a lingering pork smell, but I do use FOs and/or EOs. I consider myself someone with a fairly sensitive nose, but it's possible you just have a more heightened sense of smell than I do!


----------



## Sonya is soaping (Aug 20, 2018)

It is a lightly scented soap. I can smell the FO but the lardy smells mingles with it. I can smell both.


----------



## steffamarie (Aug 20, 2018)

Sonya is soaping said:


> It is a lightly scented soap. I can smell the FO but the lardy smells mingles with it. I can smell both.


I'd give it the full cure time and if you can still smell it, then maybe try something like vegetable shortening that has very little scent. Some people can smell all the oils in their soaps, so that just may be something to avoid.  Shame since lard makes a fantastic soap, but lard-scented soap isn't high on my list of desirable batches.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 20, 2018)

Love your handle Sonya!

If you can stand it, wait 4 weeks to smell again. It's very young soap and there's lots of changes that can happen in a month.

If you use lard again, melt it with as little heat as possible. Hot lard brings out all the smell!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 20, 2018)

I do not pick up a piggy smell unless the soap is a couple of years old


----------



## psfred (Aug 20, 2018)

You may never be able to stand the smell of lard, it's an individual thing.  I can smell Fierce a couple hundred yards upwind, I think, and not in a good way (I think it reeks).  

Always barely melt lard, that "cooked bacon" smell is a result of getting it too hot.  Ditto for beef tallow, it starts to smell like hamburgers off the grill if it gets too hot.  Nothing you can do if the lard smells offensive to you out of the container, but barely melting it may help.  If you have other hard oils, melt them separately and avoid things like "countertop Hot Process" where you heat oils up to 200F.  

Wait and see, worst case you will never like the smell and be forced to give your soap to potential customers.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Aug 20, 2018)

I can smell the lard in high lard soaps. Will it dissipate enough for you to use it? Who knows?, I would keep it and try it now and again in a few months. It may not bother you in a couple or you may still smell i in 6...


----------



## Sonya is soaping (Aug 20, 2018)

Okay yes I think it may have got to hot when I melted it. I will wait as suggested for the 4-6 weeks and update to let everyone know if the smell gets better.
Thankyou everyone, what a great community! Happy to be here.


----------



## Relle (Aug 20, 2018)

Welcome Sonya, if you would like to go to the Intro thread and tell us a bit about yourself and how you got into soaping. Where in Oz are you ? There are a few of us Aussies here.


----------



## amd (Aug 21, 2018)

I use 25% tallow or lard in my soaps, and I can smell it. I recently used at 100% lard soap and it smelled so grossly of lard I couldn't use it. My husband couldn't smell it though. I think some of it has to do with being familiar with oil smells to begin with, before we make it into soap. I think in higher amounts you will always smell it, maybe others won't.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 21, 2018)

It also seems to depend on your lard brand


----------



## clownking99 (Aug 21, 2018)

Did you make the lard ? COuld you say what brand ? Do you melt it on. The stove or microwave ?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2018)

I agree with it being extra smelly if overheated.   I just warm mine and don't pick up a lardy smell.  If over heated I can smell it for 8 weeks sometimes.  I've been guilty of that a time or two....


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 21, 2018)

When I first started using lard, it always smelled very piggy. Once I stopped over heating it, no more smell,.
I make a lot of unscented for family, no one has ever mentioned it smelling piggy. Its just a nice soapy scent.


----------



## clownking99 (Aug 21, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> When I first started using lard, it always smelled very piggy. Once I stopped over heating it, no more smell,.
> I make a lot of unscented for family, no one has ever mentioned it smelling piggy. Its just a nice soapy scent.


Do you microwave your lard?
I usually microwave my 1lb block of lard in microwave with all the other oils for 90-120 seconds


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't like lard in soap that I use, but for some family members I use it.  I found that melting a tub of lard is very easy to do with just sinkful of hot water and put the tub in the sink (don't let the water reach the top, of course.)  No overheating of lard is really necessary unless you're doing HP, then I don't know, as I haven't made a lot of soaps with lard.

But the smell remains in the soap for several months even with 6% fragrance added.  I am able to smell the lard when testing the soap for lather, etc.  Therefore, for me, as with some others, the smell is there.  And it's not because I know it was made with lard.  One day a couple of months ago I was washing with a soap I thought was a completely veggie oils soap and said to myself, 'I hate how this fragrance smells.  It smells like lard soap.  I have to look up this FO so I can make a note never to use it again.'  I looked up the soap and realized it was a 30% lard recipe; not the FO I was smelling, but the lard at 30% after several months cure.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 21, 2018)

clownking99 said:


> Do you microwave your lard?
> I usually microwave my 1lb block of lard in microwave with all the other oils for 90-120 seconds



Yes, I microwave all my oils together. Usually take 1 or 2 minutes to get it all melty.


----------



## Sonya is soaping (Aug 23, 2018)

I did mine on the stovetop with my other oils. It's was my 1st ever soap so I'm thinking it got too hot. Even before heating it, it smelt like bacon though. Might have to see if there's another brand here in Australia.


----------



## Relle (Aug 23, 2018)

Varieties of branded lard in Australia are virtually non existant. The days of butchers selling it, are also long gone. We had a butcher shop some time ago and haven't seen it in all the time we had the business. You might have to render some yourself.


----------



## SaltedFig (Aug 23, 2018)

Congratulations on your first soap!

The lard smell never goes away, which is one of the reasons the commercial soap makers don't use it. Tallow is mildly detectable in an old soap, but the lard smell fades a little bit at first, and then gets stronger again as the soap ages. The one supermarket brand is a mix of tallow and lard, from memory (you'd have to read the label to check - it's the one in red and silver foil).

I can smell it even in small amounts, and I don't like it, but most people here who use it seem to be happy covering it's smell with fragrances and using it at a modest percentage of the recipe, so you might be ok if you a) don't use too much in your recipe b) don't overheat it, c) cover up it's piggyness with fragrance and d) don't keep the soap for a long time.

Other than that, it's supposed to be marvelous.


----------



## Relle (Aug 23, 2018)

I looked up the red/silver foil one, it's branded York Foods from Woolies, 100% pork fat at $4.50 for 250 grams, so not that cheap.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh! I actually boiled my lard with baking soda for like half an hour, let it cool and separated the lard from the water and the lard smell did fade a bit, but not completelly. I used it like that for a soap and I finally used the soap (is 4 weeks old) and I cant really detect the lard smell.


----------



## KimT2au (Aug 23, 2018)

Relle said:


> Varieties of branded lard in Australia are virtually non existant. The days of butchers selling it, are also long gone. We had a butcher shop some time ago and haven't seen it in all the time we had the business. You might have to render some yourself.


Depends where you live.  Where I shop in Perth I have no trouble buying pig fat by the kg.  At one point I used a lot of lard as I had a dog who suffered with acidosis (a tablespoon of lard each day helps prevent the attacks) so i used to buy 2 or 3kg of fat at a time and render it into lard.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 23, 2018)

Where do you get yours KimT2au?

I get my lard from IGA, Dorsogna brand for about $5 for 500g. Cheaper than the Yorkfoods brand that Woolworths stocks


----------



## Relle (Aug 24, 2018)

KimT2au said:


> Depends where you live.  Where I shop in Perth I have no trouble buying pig fat by the kg.  At one point I used a lot of lard as I had a dog who suffered with acidosis (a tablespoon of lard each day helps prevent the attacks) so i used to buy 2 or 3kg of fat at a time and render it into lard.


I mean't you can't by lard in a wax carton, like you use to (butchers use sell these years ago). We use to sell trimmings for dogs etc if people wanted it. Some will sell it to you if your are a regular customer (supermarkets not so much).


----------



## KimT2au (Aug 24, 2018)

I am buying it at the moment from Coles as I only needed 500g, however I have a foster dog at present who is prone to acidosis attacks so I may go back to rendering it myself as I suspect I will have this lad for months rather than weeks.  I get the raw pig fat from Springs Butchers in Coventry Square, Morley.  I cut up into chunks and leave it heating (outside) in my crock pot until it is all melted.  I let it cool a little bit and then drain the fat through a cloth into jars.  I keep one jar at a time in the fridge and the rest in the freezer until I need it.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 27, 2018)

I use Armour lard up to 40% and never smell it.  Lard is the first to be weighed because I'm messy.  There is always lard to clean up somewhere.  When finished weighing all oils the bowl goes in the microwave.  I hit it for 45 seconds, stir, then hit it for another 45 seconds.   The bowl is then warm to the touch but not hot.  The lard softens but doesn't lose its shape, never getting hot enough to melt.  I put it in the sink and use the stick blender.   The lard is usually warm enough to then incorporate but never hot.
This 4 pound bucket has been sitting on a shelf in the laundry room for well over a year, maybe two, and was fine when opened.  No strong odor. I just bought 6 one pound cartons for $3.00 each at WalMart.


----------



## clownking99 (Aug 27, 2018)

Dennis absolutely I agree I use the same lard from Walmart but in one lb containers as I only make 2lb batches at s time .

I’ve never smelled any pig smell what so ever. I microwave it for the same amount of time 90 seconds buT. Three 30seconds.

I just finished my first loaf that was 3 years old. The soap smelled amazing and the bar was hard until it dissolved.

The fragrances that I use are very mild and weak. Some lady at work even asked if I could add more - and it’s nkt to cover up the smell but the brands fragrances are rather weak sauce .

When I use another companies it stinks up my whole apartment in the good way.

No complaints about lard smell from armor brand lard. I have a sensitive nose as well. If it smelled like food I would throw it away.

Going to keep sticking to this one recipe onediem gave to me as it’s the perfect soap for me ^_^


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 28, 2018)

Oakmoss neutralizes the odor of lard & tallow in soaps. I dilute Oakmoss Absolute at a rate of 10% in 90% jojoba to make it easier to work with and to extend shelf life. I keep it with all my other stuff in my soaping box.   Use Rate: 0.7%  (1/4 - 1/2 tsp. ppo) You can add it to your fragrance of choice but it's quite nice on its own.



> _CG OAKMOSS ABSOLUTE,  (Evernia prunastri) _
> _Oakmoss is not a true flowering plant but a lichen (algae + fungus) that is extracted for its fragrance. They grow well on trunks of the Oak tree. Oakmoss absolute is a viscous liquid with an extremely intense aroma reminiscent of a damp forest floor._
> 
> _Its odor is uplifting, cooling and calming. Its properties are more emotional and spiritual than physical. It can be used as an addition with respiratory oils as an inhalant to relieve congested sinus. May irritate sensitive skin. Blends well with cedarwood, citrus, pine, rosemary and vetiver. Used extensively in perfumery, its a very thick product whose dark green color will vary from batch to batch and distiller to distiller. Flashpoint: >200 F. Solvent extracted lichen, India._


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Aug 28, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oakmoss neutralizes the odor of lard & tallow in soaps. I dilute Oakmoss Absolute at a rate of 10% in 90% jojoba to make it easier to work with and to extend shelf life. I keep it with all my other stuff in my soaping box.   Use Rate: 0.7%  (1/4 - 1/2 tsp. ppo) You can add it to your fragrance of choice but it's quite nice on its own.


Wow, thank you!  Just found out that my butcher is willing to sell me animal fat (whatever I please) for $1 a pound.  Oak moss sounds absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Relle (Aug 28, 2018)

Dennis and clownking, the OP is in Australia and we can't get those brands here, also no Walmart.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2018)

Relle said:


> Dennis and clownking, the OP is in Australia and we can't get those brands here, also no Walmart.


Hmmm,  No WalMart is not necessarily a bad thing. I seldom shopped there until they started online grocery ordering and free pickup.  Now I don't have to go inside.  Some love the huge stores but not me.  You do get plenty of exercise walking in from the lot, searching for items, then finding a register open to check out that doesn't have a long line. 
Wonder if I could corner the Aussie lard market and become an international lard king????  Headline:  Super Tanker With Lard Arrives - Oz Rejoices!
Probably not.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2018)

I always smell the lard in all lard soaps.  I just have a sensitive nose of it I guess, no matter how much scent you put in it.  And if there is no much scent that I can't smell it then I am betting there is too much scent.

Some people can smell little things while others can't.
My DD and I can smell the lard, but she can smell the cranberry FO before I could


----------



## Monique Serio Enete (Sep 5, 2018)

I hope it’s ok to post here.  (I’m new). I made a lard soap last fall.  
50 olive oil
25 coconut oil
25 lard
FO- sweet pea

At first it smelled ok. Then I noticed it smelled like used grease.  It sat for months.  I disliked it more and more.  Finally used it at the kitchen sink and it smelled like old bacon grease.  The more time went by the stronger that old greasy smell got. I finally threw it out.  I couldn’t take the smell.  

I see so many recipes and love for lard on this forum. Maybe I overheated the lard, but won’t it get super heated when it saponifies?   I want to make a good, long lasting bar of soap.  It seems lard is the way to go but I’m scared it’ll start smelling again, in a bad way.  

I’ve read and read different posts to try and figure out where I went wrong.  I wasn't the only one who smelled it but all that I asked to try it said the same.  “Ewww”


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2018)

Monique Serio Enete said:


> I hope it’s ok to post here.  (I’m new). I made a lard soap last fall.
> 50 olive oil
> 25 coconut oil
> 25 lard
> ...


----------



## Saponificarian (Sep 5, 2018)

Monique Serio Enete said:


> I hope it’s ok to post here.  (I’m new). I made a lard soap last fall.
> 50 olive oil
> 25 coconut oil
> 25 lard
> ...



Lard is not the only way to go. There is Tallow, Palm oil, Soy wax and the butters like Shea, cocoa, Illipe and Kokum. Currently trying out goose/duck fat and I am quite impressed. I heard duck/goose fat is similar to Lard but I don’t use lard so wouldn’t know but it doesnt  smell ducky or goosey  The soap smells just like my fragrance oil.


----------



## Monique Serio Enete (Sep 5, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> Lard is not the only way to go. There is Tallow, Palm oil, Soy wax and the butters like Shea, cocoa, Illipe and Kokum. Currently trying out goose/duck fat and I am quite impressed. I heard duck/goose fat is similar to Lard but I don’t use lard so wouldn’t know but it doesnt  smell ducky or goosey  The soap smells just like my fragrance oil.



Ive used gv shortening and palm in assorted trials.  I do have a jar of duck fat I ordered when “ thinking” of doing an AIP diet. I quickly forgot about that. Lol  thanks so much for the response and more food for thought!


----------



## Saponificarian (Sep 5, 2018)

You are welcome. The highest percentage I have used the duck fat at is 40% with 30% Tallow for hardness. My test bars are still under a month so can’t tell you how it holds up long term but I am quite happy with the various bars I have used the duck fat in, even though they haven’t cured yet.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 6, 2018)

I've been making lard soaps since 2004. At first, the bars did have an odor but once I learned to add oakmoss it neutralized the odor. Also,  I soap lard/tallow at 120-135°F. Here's a link to more info:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/oakmoss-to-offset-the-odor-of-lard-tallow.64271/


----------



## silvia (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi. I use in my soap from 10 to 20% of hydrogenated lard, my soap doesn’t smell.
I use for myself and give to family and friends. Nobody ever tell me that the soap smell.

Hi. Is me again I make hot process, in a crock pot.


----------

